# Was our friend's late dog a Havaneese (see pictures)?



## miagracie (Aug 8, 2015)

A dear friend and former neighbor just had to put down their beloved dog of 17 years (she was 18 and a dog pound rescue). 

Her name was Cookie and she was just a doll. We all loved her very much and will miss her (she is the reason we decided to get a dog, I was a cat person until I met her). She was the smartest, sweetest, most well behaved dog I've ever seen. 

She was loved very much, spoiled in a good way and had a wonderful life full of love, treats and travel (she was allowed in places that most dogs weren't and she always behaved perfectly). She was very healthy up until about 3 months ago, aside from loosing most of her sight about a year ago.

We had the privilege of being the last place she visited on the night before she had to be put down. We had a lovely visit with her and her dear parents, but it was sad to see her so sick, she managed a happy shake for us though and lots of love.

She was dying from age, wasting from liver failure and had stopped eating a week ago-the vet told them it was time whenever they were ready but to do it before she got too sick (they took her the day she started vomiting).

Her parents are dearly missing her. No one can replace her, but her temperament and personality was something they wanted in their (maybe) future dog (it's kind of soon for them, but they are thinking about it).

Here are some pictures I've taken of her over the years. I'm not great with guessing sizes. She was larger than a toy poodle. About 12-15 lbs.

Do you guys think she was a Havaneese or a mix? If so, could you please elaborate.

I can't do much to help ease the pain of my dear (best) friends, but getting them an answer would cheer them a bit. (He actually considered doing DNA testing on her, because he wanted to know.)

Can you all help grieving puppy parents by giving them an idea if their beloved late baby was a Havaneese or not-mix, pure,?

Any and all thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## miagracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Also, if you think she was mixed-could you please take a guess at the mix?

Thank you!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable..so sorry for your friends loss


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am not an expert, but since no one is making a guess I will pipe in. 

DNA testing is not accurate for many breeds so it is just as well that your friend didn't bother with that.

The almond shaped eyes are the biggest Tell for Havanese, along with the body being longer than tall, and the tail end being slightly higher than the front of the dog. 

That being said, from the picture of the face of this girl she does look Havanese from what I can see of her eyes. The body isn't clear enough, but I would think she could at least be part Havanese. She was a very pretty girl.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am probably the least experienced to give an opinion, but the last picture reminds of a schnauzer. Maybe a mix? Maybe it's just the coloring that makes me thing schnauzer.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

There are people on this forum that are far more qualified than myself, but that first picture showing that face makes me think Havanese for sure. I wish we could see a picture of her standing showing her profile to see her body more. Hard to tell from the other pictures. Did she carry her tail up and did it curl over her back. Were her legs short or long. Was she a little taller at the rump than the shoulder. Her body looks more long than square in proportion to legs, is that right? These answers make a difference. Experts on this forum will chime in and help.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jackie, the one picture makes her look schnauzer-ish because of the grooming cut they did on her is what they do for schnauzers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, the fact of the matter is that you never know with a rescue. There are SO many small, long haired dogs in rescue, and it has become very trendy to call every one that does not have a short nose a Havanese or "Havanese cross".

From what you've said about her temperamentally,your friends could certainly find a Havanese with a similar disposition, though if they are looking for that type of temperament, rescue is not the surest bet. While there are many nice dogs in rescue, most are puppy mill type dogs or they wouldn't BE in rescue. Good breeders ALWAYS take back the dogs they've bred if the new owner can't keep them for some reason. To have a surer bet of getting that wonderful, sunny Havanese disposition, your friends should really consider working with a reputable breeder.


----------



## miagracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you all for your kindness and good wishes!

I checked and I don't have any pictures of her standing up. I'm sorry! I'll try to see if I can get some from them.

I would say her tail was quite long and would go over her head. She tended to carry her tail high and curled a bit.

I'll have to get the other pictures to see about her other features as asked. 

Thanks for the info on the inaccuracy of DNA testing I'll let them know, so they don't worry that they didn't do it.

When I look at the pictures of your dogs in the avatars-her body was long and her legs short. 

I think she looks like a schnauzer because they asked for that cut.

She had a habit of loving to hop like a bunny when excited or literally when chasing bunnies (which she never caught.) 

She would also give hugs when asked (but only to her "Daddy"). She would also say (pretty clearly) "I love you" on command. (She loved her "Mom" but was a "Daddy's Girl"...We have toy poodles and this is how it seems to go the boys love me more the girls love Dad more.)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your friends dog.

I do think this dog was a havanese. If it was a pure bred, it can only be a havanese. There are many poodle mixes that look like havanese but this she looked like a havanese for sure.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

She sure looks like a Havanese to me. In the first picture her eyes look very much like Gracie's. And the last picture sure looks like a Hav mouth, even though she isn't groomed like a Hav. She certainly was a precious looking girl!


----------



## Paulinep (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Sheri said:


> Jackie, the one picture makes her look schnauzer-ish because of the grooming cut they did on her is what they do for schnauzers.


Ah - yes. I see that now!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Sorry for your friend's loss.


----------



## miagracie (Aug 8, 2015)

I spoke to them today and they picked up her ashes yesterday. They are holding up pretty well. 

They were excited when I told them about what I've learned here. I should get more pictures of her from them this weekend.

I asked if her rear was a touch above her shoulders, as asked-and they thought that she was.

Will update with pictures as I get them. Thank you for all the info, help and support. I also told them how lovely everyone thought she was, and they appreciated it too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am glad your friends seem to be doing well. Did you get more pictures?


----------



## miagracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you! No, I don't have more pictures yet. I hope to this weekend. 

They are coming for a visit this weekend and I asked her (after explaining why) for more pictures (standing and with her tail elevated). She was really excited to potentially get some more answers.

I'll be sure to post them as soon as I get them.

Thanks!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I love the first picture of Cookie where she's looking up at someone. She definitely looks Havanese in that one. Emmie does the same thing and it melts my heart. So sorry for your friends' loss.


----------



## miagracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you! They were out this weekend but forgot the pictures. They definitely want me to post them when she gets them to me.

I asked and they believed her rear was higher than her shoulders. They were very touched by your kindness, help and sympathy which I expressed to them.

Will update when I get the pictures. Thank you all!

She was such a dear, I'm sure you would have all loved her. Your sweeties look very dear too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The bottom line is that, whatever she was, she was a long haired, sweet, friendly, small breed (or mix) dog. She doesn't have a short nose, which means that she wasn't a Shih Tzu or even a Lhasa, and from your description, it doesn't sound like she had a terrier temperament. So whatever SHE was as an individual, I think that your friends would find a Havanese very similar in temperament. Even if she was a purebred Havanese, every dog is an individual, and there will be some variation in temperament, though most well bred Havanese are sweethearts. 

I'd tell them to go for a Havanese puppy when the time is right. They won't be disappointed. Just make sure they get one from a reputable breeder!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

What a sweet face!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I am sure a havanese was in her, but I think she was a mix. Your story is so sad and I am astonished that a cat-woman can feel so much for a dog. I am happy about that.


----------

